# Summer Bay Vegas name change?



## IndyJoe

I noticed tonight that on the Summerbayresort.com that Vegas and Marco Island properties are no longer listed on the website?  

Is Orange Lake official now?  Anyone know what our new name is?


----------



## observe50

Looks like they just took that off ......there is no Vegas listing at all right now. I am going in a month and would really like to know what is happening!


----------



## IndyJoe

Looks like you can still login in to the website as an owner, but that's about it.


----------



## ry"c

Summer Bay Resorts is no longer affiliated with the property. It is now called the "Las Vegas Desert Club Resort." It is managed and staffed by Orange Lake Resorts personnel. The new resort manager's name is Adalberto Lugo.


----------



## UWSurfer

http://www.orangelake.com/quick_links/OLR_SummerBay.pdf

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Media Contact:
Stacey Sutherland
Orange Lake Resorts
407-905-1914
ssutherland@orangelake.com

ORANGE LAKE RESORTS EXPANDS TO LAS VEGAS AND MARCO
ISLAND, FLA.

Two new destinations to join the Holiday Inn Club Vacations® brand
ORLANDO, FLA. (Aug 26, 2011) – Vacation resort developer Orange Lake Resorts,
which operates six vacation properties, announced today that it officially closed on a
transaction with Summer Bay Resorts, Inc. to expand its destinations to Desert Club
Resort in Las Vegas and Sunset Cove Resort in Marco Island, Fla. The intent for both
resorts is to become a part of the Holiday Inn Club Vacations® brand, with Sunset Cove
Resort joining the brand this fall and Desert Club Resort in the spring of 2012.
These resorts are RCI Gold Crown designated-properties featuring hotel facilities, villas
and condominiums. The two resort locations include:
- Las Vegas Desert Club in Las Vegas, located one block off of The Strip, is a 648-
unit resort featuring one- and two-bedroom suites. Amenities include five outdoor
swimming pools with spas, a brand new state-of-the-art clubhouse, convenience
store, fitness center, restaurant, bar, putting green and other amenities.
- Sunset Cove, in Marco Island, Fla., is a 36-unit resort located on the Rio
waterway in the “City Center” activities district and features three-bedroom
residences ranging from 1,667 to 1,900 square feet, with views of either the Gulf
of Mexico or the Bay. Amenities include a pool with sundeck, a bar and
promenade area, boat dock and a fitness center. This property is currently part of
RCI’s distinguished Registry Collection® program, and Orange Lake Resorts
plans to bring all Sunset Cove units into its upscale “Signature Collection”
product line.
This transaction does not involve the acquisition of the Summer Bay Resorts in Orlando,
Fla., or the other properties in Missouri, which will continue to be owned and operated by
Summer Bay.
Holiday Inn Club Vacations was created in September 2008 as a strategic alliance
between IHG, the world’s largest hotel company, and Orange Lake Resorts, a leader
within the resort industry with nearly 30 years of proven success. The brand’s flagship
property in Orlando, located next to Walt Disney World® Resort, was established in 1982
by Holiday Inn founder Kemmons Wilson. Other resort locations include Lake Geneva,
Wis., Panama City, Fla., Brownsville, Vt., Myrtle Beach, S.C., and Gatlinburg, Tenn.
Through IHG’s guest loyalty program, Priority Club® Rewards, guests renting villas will
earn Priority Club points during their stays at Holiday Inn Club Vacations, which they can
redeem for free nights at IHG properties or exchange for merchandise and special
experiences. Holiday Inn Club members enjoy access to Holiday Inn Club Vacations
resorts and IHG’s network of more than 4,400 hotels worldwide. Holiday Inn Club
Vacations will continue to expand their Member Resorts to top North American
destination locations. For more information on Holiday Inn Club Vacations, visit
www.hiclubvacations.com.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Timeshares Change Names Almost As Often As Banks.*




IndyJoe said:


> Summer Bay Vegas name change?


When we stayed there (at its old location) on a promotional tour in 2002, the timeshare's name was Ramada Vacation Suites. 

Next time we were there, it was Las Vegas Vacation Suites. 

After that, on another promotional tour still at the old location, it was Summer Bay Las Vegas. 

More recently, after the location swap, it became known as Summer Bay Desert Club. 

Who knows what they're calling it now ? 

Meanwhile, Cypress Pointe Grande Villas recently changed to Grand Villas Resort. 

The former Wyndham Palms timeshare is now Mystic Dunes. 

Liki Tiki Village used to be Ron Jon.  Before that, it was Isle Of Bali.  

So it goes.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ry"c

This press release is wrong inasfar as the Las Vegas Desert Club Resort is RCI Silver Crown, (not Gold) as stated in the release.

---------------------------
ORANGE LAKE RESORTS EXPANDS TO LAS VEGAS AND MARCO
ISLAND, FLA.

Two new destinations to join the Holiday Inn Club Vacations® brand
ORLANDO, FLA. (Aug 26, 2011) – Vacation resort developer Orange Lake Resorts,
which operates six vacation properties, announced today that it officially closed on a
transaction with Summer Bay Resorts, Inc. to expand its destinations to Desert Club
Resort in Las Vegas and Sunset Cove Resort in Marco Island, Fla. The intent for both
resorts is to become a part of the Holiday Inn Club Vacations® brand, with Sunset Cove
Resort joining the brand this fall and Desert Club Resort in the spring of 2012.
_These resorts are RCI Gold Crown designated-properties featuring _...


----------



## Fern Modena

Had Victor been gone, or was he just replaced?  Wouldn't seem like the same resort without him, he was there probably twenty years.

Fern



ry"c said:


> Summer Bay Resorts is no longer affiliated with the property. It is now called the "Las Vegas Desert Club Resort." It is managed and staffed by Orange Lake Resorts personnel. The new resort manager's name is Adalberto Lugo.


----------



## observe50

Ok so when I go there the end of Sept what do I tell the cab driver is the correct name for this place.

When I booked I was told through RCI it was Gold Crown now I here it's not ...I really am confused to say the least.

All I know is when I get there everything that was told would be open had better be or we willl not be happy campers why because I have been lied to some many times from the place in the last 8 months it isn't funny.

I'm getting stressed a earthquake 4 days ago Irene later today and now this!


----------



## Dori

Relax and enjoy. We have been there twice and enjoyed our stays very much.

Dori


----------



## Karen G

observe50 said:


> Ok so when I go there the end of Sept what do I tell the cab driver is the correct name for this place. . . .
> 
> I'm getting stressed a earthquake 4 days ago Irene later today and now this!


 I'm sure if you just give the cab driver the address he'll be able to find it.  The change of name for this resort hardly compares to an earthquake and a hurricane. Relax! You're coming to Las Vegas for a vacation. Enjoy it and don't worry about it.


----------



## dwojo

IndyJoe said:


> I noticed tonight that on the Summerbayresort.com that Vegas and Marco Island properties are no longer listed on the website?
> 
> Is Orange Lake official now?  Anyone know what our new name is?


They are now listed on the Holiday Inn Club Vacations website.


----------



## roadtriper

observe50 said:


> Ok so when I go there the end of Sept what do I tell the cab driver is the correct name for this place.
> 
> When I booked I was told through RCI it was Gold Crown now I here it's not ...I really am confused to say the least.
> 
> All I know is when I get there everything that was told would be open had better be or we willl not be happy campers why because I have been lied to some many times from the place in the last 8 months it isn't funny.
> 
> I'm getting stressed a earthquake 4 days ago Irene later today and now this!



Relax!  99% of the cab drivers wont know about the name change  just tell them the desert club on Koval and use the terminolgy "right over here" on Koval so they dont Long Haul you through the tunnel.  Stop trying to convince yourself something is going to go wrong!   it's a great place! worst case scenario...  the C-store and deli may not be open yet.   they have a shuttle every morning except Sun that will take you to Von's grocery store for an hour so you can get provisions.
Don't loose sleep over the Gold crown/ Silver Crown thing.  it's the same resort no matter what label you put on it!   as of right now it is definatly Silver crown with a promised provisional Gold Crown.  the provisions as I understand it is competion of the construction which is winding down fast!
It's VEGAS:whoopie:  the only way you can have a BAD time is if you really set your mind to it! (or do something stoopid, or Illegal)   RT


----------



## roadtriper

Fern Modena said:


> Had Victor been gone, or was he just replaced?  Wouldn't seem like the same resort without him, he was there probably twenty years.
> 
> Fern



Fern,  Victor has been gone for almost a year now. I was a bit supised as well!   Charles told me He moved back to the midwest(I think)  to be closer to his family?   and that he wasn't fired or anything like that.??? (something don't seem right about it?)    the only way I found out about it was I emailed a question to him and it came back undeliverable.   and when I got to the June meeting  he was nowhere to be found and had no name tag at the head table with the rest of the board. thats when I asked Charles and Gary about it.   Mike Demer Director of Operations from Summer Bay who has been in charge of all the construction and remodeling at the Desert Club  was also acting as interim resort manager   Mr. Lugo was at the June meeting, but had just come on board that week and was pretty much a bystander at that point as the new guy.  not sure if he came out of the Summer bay Org.  or the Orange lake org. or was hired from outside???    I suspect he is an orange lake management person.  (if he wasn't, he is now!)  RT


----------



## observe50

Ok, thanks everyone...your right I am just probably over anxious with everything that has been happening here. On top of everything an earthquake person I know from out your way said they are getting precursors for another quake out here.  

I'm upset a little it's my granddaughters birthday and the pool party/barb got canceled because of Irene it seems she is the only outsider showing for cake now.  

I think I need to do some deep breathing and relax it will all pass and all will be well, many thanks


----------



## Sandy VDH

How was this done without any notification or voting by owners?

Of did the owners of the remaining inventory obtained in the Harrahs transaction and the management contract, Summer Bay, just sold this resort off to another management/sales company?

Even that seems strange to me, as should not owners have any say in the Management company.  Or do SB own a big enough block they can just do what they want.

A bit miffed.


----------



## timeos2

Sandy Lovell said:


> How was this done without any notification or voting by owners?
> 
> Of did the owners of the remaining inventory obtained in the Harrahs transaction and the management contract, Summer Bay, just sold this resort off to another management/sales company?
> 
> Even that seems strange to me, as should not owners have any say in the Management company.  Or do SB own a big enough block they can just do what they want.
> 
> A bit miffed.



It's not a positive and adds to the many woes, along with a few pluses, of this resort. They will never see the Gold Crown owners were promised as it simply took too long to do the conversion & now things already start to look dated & in need of upgrade. The owners should hold the right to name the management but apparently don't & are out voted by the developer. After a brief period of very good and positive news this resort is sliding backward again. Too bad, they had a chance to be much better & it go thrown away.


----------



## observe50

What I'm not liking is the fact that RCI members that are booked there haven't been notified of anything and it seems kind of like a slap in the face with the lies I know I was told.....  to own timeshares and still having to pay almost $2000.00 for 2/2 units in exchange to go to a Holiday Inn   just seems like I took a step back not forward even though I see it looks ok.

I am trying to keep a good look on things but.........I feel bad for all you if it's your home location and they are pulling the wool over your eyes.


----------



## UWSurfer

The property & more accurately, the former property has certainly had it's share of adversity, ups, downs and adventures but it is now in much nicer digs in an upscale development. 

As was already mentioned it's the same place it was a week ago Friday.   Time will tell whether the Orange Lake management will be better or worse.   I've not heard many complaints about O.L. from existing owners of their other resorts and I've been past the H.I. resort in Palm Springs and it appears quite nice. 

While Holiday Inn doesn't have the cache we maybe would desire, it certainly has name recognition and doesn't bring to mind horror stories of some other hotel brands.    I have no idea what's in store but I do know that the resort is a vast improvement from what it replaced and is still in a very viable location, maybe more so once Linq is completed.


----------



## Karen G

observe50 said:


> What I'm not liking is the fact that RCI members that are booked there haven't been notified of anything and it seems kind of like a slap in the face with the lies I know I was told


What would you like to have been notified about? What lies were you told?  

I do hope you'll post when you return from your Las Vegas trip and let us know of your experience.  I think you are going to be pleasantly surprised--I surely hope so.


----------



## roadtriper

timeos2 said:


> It's not a positive and adds to the many woes, along with a few pluses, of this resort. They will never see the Gold Crown owners were promised as it simply took too long to do the conversion & now things already start to look dated & in need of upgrade. The owners should hold the right to name the management but apparently don't & are out voted by the developer. After a brief period of very good and positive news this resort is sliding backward again. Too bad, they had a chance to be much better & it go thrown away.



We have an owner controled HOA Board at the Desert Club. and the Management company is hired by, and paid by the HOA,  the HOA has full financial control of the resort.    Summer Bay owned a bunch of inventory and had a contract with the HOA to purchase the excess inventory gained in the move to the desert club. the HOA owns that inventory untill its paid for by the developer which is now orange lake.    I have no idea what the deal was between Summer Bay Mgmt. and Orange Lake ,  But if they sold all their intrest in the Desert Club to Orange Lake it would make sense that Orange Lake would take over the managment of the resort  cause thats what they do!  I don't think the wool was pulled over anyones eyes.    as far as owners voting on the management company???   trying to get 26,000+/- owners to vote on anything?  aint going to happen, Democracy does not work!  thats why we have a representitive republic govt in the US.   the Desert Club has an owners Representitive HOA,   they have done a pretty good job of steering the ship through some rough times, I'm confident they still have a firm grip on the wheel!      is it all sunshine and lolipops?  nope, but we're in pretty good shape!  I hate to see Summer Bay go, but I think OL will bring some fresh ideas and fresh $$$ to the game.   we'll see where we are in a couple years!    RT


----------



## roadtriper

observe50 said:


> What I'm not liking is the fact that RCI members that are booked there haven't been notified of anything and it seems kind of like a slap in the face with the lies I know I was told.....  to own timeshares and still having to pay almost $2000.00 for 2/2 units in exchange to go to a Holiday Inn   just seems like I took a step back not forward even though I see it looks ok.
> 
> I am trying to keep a good look on things but.........I feel bad for all you if it's your home location and they are pulling the wool over your eyes.



Wow, you are definatly a "Glass half EMPTY" type person aren't you?  do you work youself up like this before every vacation???     it Ain't the Holiday Inn!    RT


----------



## Art4th

timeos2 said:


> now things already start to look dated & in need of upgrade....this resort is sliding backward again. Too bad, they had a chance to be much better & it go thrown away.



What's with all the doom and gloom? You couldn't be more wrong. I've stayed there three times in the past 2.5 years, most recently in Aprill 2011. The units still look great...not "dated & in need of upgrade" at all. The landscaping is maintained and kept up very nicely.

 Sliding backward? If you call opening a brand new entranceway and a brand new building with several new amenities (including a tiki bar) "sliding backward" then let me jump on and enjoy the downhill slide.

"Many woes"? I haven't experienced *any* woes here.


----------



## observe50

I know I may seem like a glass half empty but when I use my timeshares I expect what I pay for and I don't think that is a bad thing.

I research as much as I can so I know what I am getting into and I have never had a problem in 30 years BUT when you have RCI call Summer Bay and ask questions before you book and you are told one thing then find out it isn't so is a wee bit upsetting. When you write Summer Bay and are lied to yes it is upsetting...I was told everythinig would be completed the end of March when it wasn't then I was told late Spring. I was told two weeks ago the everything was open for business then I read different from RCI members that just left there. 

I was told it is a completely newly renovated resort and a Gold Crown Property. When I am in Vegas I like certain things and if your resort was not going to be completed I would have gone to another resort we have stayed at that did have what we all liked.

I am looking forward to coming to your resort and to be honest with you everything will probably be beautiful when I am there but I do expect the truth and I do not think that is to much to ask.

All of you have been very kind and I'm sorry you feel my glass is half empty remember what goes around comes around.

I will see next month and I am a woman big enough to admit when I am wrong soI will write on Oct. 3rd and apologize if need be and I might just need to do so.


----------



## andex

*RCI Points*

Anybody have any idea how are points with rci  will be affected?? Owner of 2/2 73600 rbi points?


----------



## andex

http://www.holidayinnclub.com/welcome/


----------



## Kd21770

*???*

We are owners at Summer Bay Las Vegas and have reservations for next week. We just received a voice mail from someone in Orlando corporate reservations saying it's very important we call within the next 24-72 hours because Summer Bay has been acquired by new ownership and our "reservation may be changing". 

We tried to call back but they are closed. Has anyone else received a call like this? We're booked for 4 days/3 nights on a marketing promo from when we bought the time share last year and the remainder of the week out of pocket.

We're a little nervous about this and wondering if anyone could shed some light on the situation or if anyone else has encountered this.  

Thanks.


----------



## timeos2

Kd21770 said:


> We are owners at Summer Bay Las Vegas and have reservations for next week. We just received a voice mail from someone in Orlando corporate reservations saying it's very important we call within the next 24-72 hours because Summer Bay has been acquired by new ownership and our "reservation may be changing".
> 
> We tried to call back but they are closed. Has anyone else received a call like this? We're booked for 4 days/3 nights on a marketing promo from when we bought the time share last year and the remainder of the week out of pocket.
> 
> We're a little nervous about this and wondering if anyone could shed some light on the situation or if anyone else has encountered this.
> 
> Thanks.



Guaranteed to be a sales pitch of some type as the name change/management change would have ZERO impact on existing reservations. Typical move that owners/guests will have to expect as part of the the changeover. Another unneeded pain to deal with.


----------



## andex

have to agree. buisness as usual. i wouldnt stress over it. anybody figure out they are getting for what? i was told my 73500 points would be converted to 168,000 HVC points.


----------



## eschjw

*No reason to stress*

This link explains a lot of the questions that we owners and others might have. 
http://www.holidayinnclub.com/welcome/faq.html

No the name is not sexy, but IT IS ONLY A NAME. The resort is the same and Club House, main entrance and main pool construction has been completed per TUG reports. The management rights and the rights to sale the 138 remaining units we gained from the property swap has been sold. This company (who is  associated with the largest hotel chain group in the world) will now have the responsibility of selling and completing the renovations on those units. If you exchange into this resort or purchase a RCI rental you will get an owners unit and they are very nice. If you rent from a "hotel.priceline.net" you may not, but even these units are much better than the old property.

I am happy because this company has a better chance getting this inventory sold and brought up to the new standard. Could have been a lot worse. Diamond or Westgate could have been the buyer of the rights and then we might have suffered from their sky high management fees. This just another day in the timeshare world.


----------



## Kd21770

*Thanks!*

Thanks for that helpful link.  We got in touch with the Summer Bay person that called us and he said he's made 700+ calls informing owners that the new owners may not honor the marketing promo of the stays. We called the Vegas resort directly and they said we are all set. Keeping fingers crossed! 

Thanks again


----------



## roadtriper

eschjw said:


> This link explains a lot of the questions that we owners and others might have.
> http://www.holidayinnclub.com/welcome/faq.html
> 
> SNIP
> 
> I am happy because this company has a better chance getting this inventory sold and brought up to the new standard. *Could have been a lot worse. Diamond or Westgate could have been the buyer *of the rights and then we might have suffered from their sky high management fees. This just another day in the timeshare world.



DAMN, I never thought of that!  we did dodge a Bullet!


----------



## roadtriper

Kd21770 said:


> Thanks for that helpful link.  We got in touch with the Summer Bay person that called us and he said he's made 700+ calls informing owners that the new owners may not honor the marketing promo of the stays. We called the Vegas resort directly and they said we are all set. Keeping fingers crossed!
> 
> Thanks again



"Marketing Promo's" are intended to get potential buyers onsite for a Preview and a sales pitch.  it would be unheard of for the New folks to not honor those already set up.  OL is going to be looking for a return on their investment (profit)  and you can bet they will hit the ground running. afterall its selling that 138 X 52  intervals, and upgrading folks into their Vacation Club is where the money is.  something doesn't sound right about someone from Summer Bay calling and warning folks???
I imagine that most of the sales staff from SB were local folks and stayed on with the OL Crew.  should be business as usual for the most part!  Let us know how you make out!  RT


----------



## IndyJoe

Very helpful link.   Link states the resorts are being renamed to Holiday Inn Club Vacations Sunset Cove (fall 2011) and Holiday Inn Club Vacations at Desert Club Resort (spring 2012).  As an owner at these locations, you also have the option of becoming a member of Holiday Inn Club® for a nominal administrative fee plus annual Club dues. 

Anyone know what the nominal admin fee or what Club dues costs?   Looks like it provides access to all of Orange Lake Resorts.


----------



## andex

I was told 204 transfer fee and annual membership of around 100 which includes rci! Seems like a good deal? MF same for now??
Regards,


----------



## MichaelColey

Kd21770 said:


> We are owners at Summer Bay Las Vegas and have reservations for next week. We just received a voice mail from someone in Orlando corporate reservations saying it's very important we call within the next 24-72 hours because Summer Bay has been acquired by new ownership and our "reservation may be changing".


Has anyone hear if there will be any impact on existing reservations?  I have a reservation for January (exchange through RCI) that I would very much like to keep.


----------



## eschjw

*Stop and think about this change*



MichaelColey said:


> Has anyone hear if there will be any impact on existing reservations?  I have a reservation for January (exchange through RCI) that I would very much like to keep.



Who owns Desert Club? The timeshare interval owners do!

Michael, there is no reason for any impact at all that I can fathom. Why would you think otherwise? An owner has made a deposit and you have made an exchange. All that has changed for you is the management of the people at the front desk. 

As regards to an existing *promo* booking reservation with Summer Bay sales, I would be surprised if this has not been worked out in the management transfer between Summer Bay and Orange Lake. I also would not be surprised if Summer Bay did not try to get you to change your reservation and come visit one of their remaining properties. It is all about sales.


----------



## LilaG

*RCI Directory lists it as Gold Crown*



ry"c said:


> This press release is wrong inasfar as the Las Vegas Desert Club Resort is RCI Silver Crown, (not Gold) as stated in the release.
> 
> http://www.rci.com/RCI/prelogin/rdM...695+4294940223+4294966931&N=0&searchTerms=Las Vegas Desert Club&searchText=Las%20Vegas%20Desert%20Club&client=RCI


----------



## LilaG

*This is a Gold Crown in the RCI directory*

I just looked up Summer Bay Las Vegas Desert Club in the RCI online directory.  It is listed as Gold Crown.


----------



## LilaG

*What advantage is there to Holiday Inn Club over RCI points.*

I am currently an RCI Summer Bay Las Vegas Points owner.  I have two weeks that are points.  I also own two weeks at another resort that are not points.  I have an RCI points account, which includes a free RCI weeks account.  What advantage would there be for me to transfer to a Holiday Inn Club member?


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Zippity Doodah.*




LilaG said:


> What advantage would there be for me to transfer to a Holiday Inn Club member?


None that I can think of. 

No doubt the professional timeshare sellers can set me straight on that. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## andex

LilaG said:


> I am currently an RCI Summer Bay Las Vegas Points owner.  I have two weeks that are points.  I also own two weeks at another resort that are not points.  I have an RCI points account, which includes a free RCI weeks account.  What advantage would there be for me to transfer to a Holiday Inn Club member?



Being able to convert points to priority points seems like a plus, being able to use points towards hotel is also a plus for me. we can also book further out within the group. 
That being said one major draw back is that they will force you to hold 2 RCI accounts. 
best regards,


----------



## UWSurfer

Well, the upside is that it appears to be a point system affiliated with a large hotel chain that has many options and ways to use your points.  In many respects this appears to be similar to HGVC.   Fact is I just skimmed through the very attractive HIVC member guide and I can't really make heads or tails over the specifics of what they offer.   It took us awhile to figure out the HGVC system so it doesn't surprise me this would be somewhat confusing too.   It appears to be similar in concept.

What is revealing is the number of different ownerships there were at the two locations and how they interact with the HIVC.  See near the end of what's below (from their website): http://www.holidayinnclub.com/welcome/faq.html

Frequently Asked Questions

What happened?
On August 26, 2011, Orange Lake Resorts closed on a transaction with Summer Bay Resorts, expanding the Orange Lake Resorts locations to Desert Club Resort in Las Vegas, Nevada, and Sunset Cove Resort in Marco Island, Florida.

Summer Bay Resorts Las Vegas Desert Club will be renamed Desert Club Resort during a transition period. In spring of 2012, the resort will become a full member of Holiday Inn Club Vacations. In spring of 2012, the resort will become a full member of Holiday Inn Club Vacations and will be fully rebranded at that time.

This fall, we will be working to rename Sunset Cove to Holiday Inn Club Vacations® Sunset Cove Resort.

Who is Orange Lake Resorts?
We are a privately owned and operated timeshare company that strongly values family vacationing. Presently, we have over 140,000 owners and nearly 3,000 villas across multiple resorts in top family vacation destinations. These include resorts in Orlando FL, Panama City Beach, FL, Myrtle Beach, SC, Gatlinburg, TN, Lake Geneva, WI, Brownsville, VT, and now Las Vegas, NV and Marco Island, FL.

We were founded in 1982 by Kemmons Wilson, who also founded Holiday Inn®, and continue to be owned and operated by the Wilson family. Our 1,450-acre flagship resort in Orlando, FL, adjacent to Walt Disney World Resort®, is the largest single-site timeshare resort in the world. It offers close to 2,500 villas across four villages, as well as a wide variety of amenities and activities.

What’s Next for Our Resorts?
We will work closely with your Homeowner Associations to maintain your resorts as prime vacation destinations, which will be renamed to Holiday Inn Club Vacations Sunset Cove (fall 2011) and Holiday Inn Club Vacations at Desert Club Resort (spring 2012). As an owner at these locations, you also have the option of becoming a member of Holiday Inn Club® for a nominal administrative fee plus annual Club dues.

With membership, you will continue to enjoy access to RCI and many additional benefits including, but not limited to:

Book reservations at any Holiday Inn Club Member Resort.
Guarantee your Home Week or home resort at the resort you purchased, or choose to visit at a different time.
Enjoy access to both RCI Points and RCI Weeks resorts, and a higher trading power for your resort as a Club member.
Automatic enrollment as a Gold Elite Member in Priority Club Rewards, the world’s largest hotel loyalty program. This gives you access to more than 4,500 IHG (InterContinental Hotels Group) hotels worldwide, merchandise from top retailers and once-in-a-lifetime experiences using transferred Club Points, which never expire in the program.
Use your Club Points for real-time airline reservations, cruises, championship golf at Orange Lake Resort, rental cars, spas, hot air balloon rides, adventure outfitters, resort amenities and more through our Club Partners program.
Receive secure access to our exclusive member website to view special offers and information about your ownership including Points statements and reservation confirmations, make payments, review member updates and book reservations.
POINTShield protection option for Club reservations, giving you the ability to cancel your reservation up to 48 hours in advance of your trip and receive 100% of your Club Points back.
What is Holiday Inn Club Vacations?
In 2008, Orange Lake Resort entered into an alliance with IHG (InterContinental Hotels Group) to create the new timeshare brand Holiday Inn Club Vacations. As part of this alliance, we continue to look for opportunities to expand our resort network to desirable locations such as yours to provide our owners and members more flexibility and choice.

Who is IHG (InterContinental Hotels Group)?
IHG is the world’s largest hotel group by number of rooms, topping more than 650,000 in over 4,500 hotels in over 100 countries and territories worldwide. The IHG Family of Brands includes InterContinental® Hotels & Resorts, Crowne Plaza® Hotels & Resorts, Hotel Indigo®, Holiday Inn®, Holiday Inn Express®, Staybridge Suites® and Candlewood Suites®.

What’s the difference between Holiday Inn Club Vacations and Holiday Inn Club?
Holiday Inn Club Vacations is the timeshare brand created by a strategic alliance between IHG and Orange Lake Resorts. Holiday Inn Club is the member exchange program operated by Orange Lake Resorts.

What changes can I expect at my resort?
In addition to renaming/rebranding the properties as outlined above and completing the projects already approved in your HOA budget by your resorts’ Board of Directors, we will be making significant financial investments and improvements to the properties and their operations.

For Desert Club Resort:
Orange Lake Resorts has purchased 138 units at the resort with plans to refurbish them. This brings significant income and refreshed units into the resort. We also assisted your resort in hiring a new general manager, Aldaberto Lugo, who will handle the daily operations of the property. Additional investments and positive changes include:

Significant equipment and branding investments that include assuming operation of the restaurant, pool bar and common areas, plus opening a Marketplace convenience store to enhance your vacation experiences. Further details will be shared as they become available via periodic electronic communications and updates on this website.
Make safety improvements and upgrades that include the hard-wiring of smoke detectors and improving ADA physically accessibility areas throughout the resort.
Help your Homeowners Association recover unused inventory, further strengthening its finances.
For Sunset Cove Resort:
We will be investing our own funds to make significant improvements to all units to enable them to become part our luxury Signature Collection product. This exclusive, high-end product affords you and your guests an elevated level of elegance and service that focuses on every element of your experience. Scheduled villa improvements include:

In the kitchens:
Adding granite countertops
Installing stainless steel appliances
Installing tile backsplashes
Upgrading all patio furniture
Replacing tile floors in living area
Safety improvements, including hard-wiring smoke detectors for added protection
Additionally, because your resort is designated as part of The Registry Collection® program by RCI, you will have the opportunity to become a member of the program through Holiday Inn Club.

Does RCI know about this?
RCI is fully informed and has offered their complete cooperation.

Where do I send my scheduled payments now?
Effective August 26, 2011, please send current and outstanding scheduled maintenance payments to Capital Management Maintenance, P.O. Box 1315, Charlotte, NC 28201-1315. Be sure to indicate your name and account number as it appears on your account statement. If you made any recent account payments, they will be automatically forwarded and applied to your account. You will receive a letter with important contact information for managing these payments.

If you need to speak to an agent, please call Orange Lake Capital Management at
(866) 910-9767 (in U.S.) or (407) 477-7101 (outside U.S.).

>> Holiday Inn Club Membership & Benefits

By choosing to join Holiday Inn Club, what new benefits will I receive?
As a Holiday Inn Club member, you’ll enjoy the freedom and flexibility to vacation on your terms at top family vacation destinations. Club Member Resorts are located in Orlando and Panama City Beach, FL, Brownsville, VT, Gatlinburg, TN, Myrtle Beach, SC and Lake Geneva, WI, plus your resorts in Las Vegas, NV and Marco Island, FL.

Here are just a few Club member benefits:

Book reservations at any Holiday Inn Club Member Resort.
Guarantee your Home Week or home resort at the resort you purchased, or choose to visit at a different time.
Enjoy access to both RCI Points and RCI Weeks resorts, and a higher trading power for your resort as a Club member.
Automatic enrollment as a Gold Elite Member in Priority Club Rewards, the world’s largest hotel loyalty program. This gives you access to more than 4,500 IHG (InterContinental Hotels Group) hotels worldwide, merchandise from top retailers and once-in-a-lifetime experiences using transferred Club Points, which never expire in the program.
Use your Club Points for real-time airline reservations, cruises, championship golf at Orange Lake Resort, rental cars, spas, hot air balloon rides, adventure outfitters, resort amenities and more through our Club Partners program.
Receive secure access to our exclusive member website to view special offers and information about your ownership including Points statements and reservation confirmations, make payments, review member updates and book reservations.
POINTShield protection option for Club reservations, giving you the ability to cancel your reservation up to 48 hours in advance of your trip and receive 100% of your Club Points back.
Can I call now to make a reservation at a Holiday Inn Club Vacations resort?
Once your resort is officially branded and becomes a full member of the Holiday Inn Club Vacations resort family in spring 2012 and you have elected to become a Holiday Inn Club member, you will be eligible to make reservations for stays at any of our Club Member Resorts.

As a member of Holiday Inn Club, will I continue to have access to other RCI features, such as their Last Call and Extra Vacations programs?
Yes, you will continue to have access to all RCI features that you currently enjoy. Plus, you will have access to our MaxTime program, which provides members deeply discounted savings opportunities using their Club Points for last-minute travel to Club Member Resorts.

How does the acquisition by Orange Lake Resorts of the remaining inventory and management contracts from our resorts further impact me and my ownership?
Identify your appropriate ownership type below for more information.

First, identify the type of ownership you currently hold:

Before we can provide you more information, please select your ownership type from the list below to be taken to the appropriate information that follows.

Las Vegas RCI Weeks Member – Owner calls the resort directly to book all reservations. When using a week in RCI, owner first calls the resort directly which then deposits an equivalent week into the owner’s RCI account. The owner then calls RCI to book the reservation and exchange within the RCI Weeks program.
Las Vegas RCI Points Member – Owner calls RCI directly to transact for one night or more. All reservation needs, including returning to Home Resort, are handled by RCI.
Las Vegas Crown Club Member – Member contacts Crown Club to book all reservations. However, for transfers into his or her RCI account, member notifies Crown Club (by June 30 of current year), and then contacts RCI directly to make reservations.
Las Vegas Float Owner – Owner is not affiliated with RCI Weeks/Points/Crown Club or any other outside exchange network. Owner must book reservations to Home Resort directly through the resort (HOA rules apply).
Marco Island Fixed Week Owner– Reservation is automatically booked by the resort on behalf of owner for the same week at his or her Home Resort each year. Members of The Registry Collection program also have the option to book reservations through the program.
Marco Island Crown Club Member – Member contacts Crown Club directly to book yearly reservation at Home Resort.


----------



## ry"c

Does our Las Vegas resort have or will it have a restaurant?



UWSurfer said:


> Frequently Asked Questions
> 
> In addition to renaming/rebranding the properties as outlined above and completing the projects already approved in your HOA budget by your resorts’ Board of Directors, we will be making significant financial investments and improvements to the properties and their operations.
> 
> For Desert Club Resort:
> Significant equipment and branding investments that include assuming *operation of the restaurant*


----------



## roadtriper

*Kinda Sorta*



ry"c said:


> Does our Las Vegas resort have or will it have a restaurant?
> 
> 
> 
> UWSurfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions
> 
> In addition to renaming/rebranding the properties as outlined above and completing the projects already approved in your HOA budget by your resorts’ Board of Directors, we will be making significant financial investments and improvements to the properties and their operations.
> 
> For Desert Club Resort:
> Significant equipment and branding investments that include assuming *operation of the restaurant*******
> 
> 
> 
> Well Yeah we are going to have a Restaurant.  not someplace you'ld take Mom on Mothers day but a Deli/Sandwich shop/ Pizza Joint type deal with tables outside by the pool.  Technicaly a "Restaurant"  as is  Taco Bell !    I was in there during the walkthrough they gave us at the HOA Mtg in June  looked like a pretty well equiped little kitchen area   it will be interesting to see what sort of fare they offer!  RT
Click to expand...


----------



## Kd21770

We are at the airport and called summer bay or whatever it is now to check on our early check-in and they are saying our 3 day promotional stay reservation was cancelled yesterday by the new company. We called last week and this week to confirm everything and now we are on a shuttle bus with no idea what is going on. We called Orange Lake and someone is looking into it. We are owners at summer bay and can't believe this is happening. I really hope our vacation can be salvaged as well as our spirits. We'll make posters and picket if it comes to us being kicked to the curb.


----------



## andex

Kd21770 said:


> We are at the airport and called summer bay or whatever it is now to check on our early check-in and they are saying our 3 day promotional stay reservation was cancelled yesterday by the new company. We called last week and this week to confirm everything and now we are on a shuttle bus with no idea what is going on. We called Orange Lake and someone is looking into it. We are owners at summer bay and can't believe this is happening. I really hope our vacation can be salvaged as well as our spirits. We'll make posters and picket if it comes to us being kicked to the curb.


I hope it works itself out very soon. Good luck!!


----------



## Dori

Kd, hopefully they can remedy the situation for you. I can't imagine their reasoning for this. I'm sure they'll do right by you or find some alternate (and comparable) accomodations for you. Let us know how things turn out!

Dori


----------



## dwojo

Did you get everything worked out with the resort?


----------



## dougp26364

roadtriper said:


> DAMN, I never thought of that!  we did dodge a Bullet!





Kd21770 said:


> We are owners at Summer Bay Las Vegas and have reservations for next week. We just received a voice mail from someone in Orlando corporate reservations saying it's very important we call within the next 24-72 hours because Summer Bay has been acquired by new ownership and our "reservation may be changing".
> 
> We tried to call back but they are closed. Has anyone else received a call like this? We're booked for 4 days/3 nights on a marketing promo from when we bought the time share last year and the remainder of the week out of pocket.
> 
> We're a little nervous about this and wondering if anyone could shed some light on the situation or if anyone else has encountered this.
> 
> Thanks.





> We are at the airport and called summer bay or whatever it is now to check on our early check-in and they are saying our 3 day promotional stay reservation was cancelled yesterday by the new company. We called last week and this week to confirm everything and now we are on a shuttle bus with no idea what is going on. We called Orange Lake and someone is looking into it. We are owners at summer bay and can't believe this is happening. I really hope our vacation can be salvaged as well as our spirits. We'll make posters and picket if it comes to us being kicked to the curb.






UWSurfer said:


> Frequently Asked Questions
> 
> In addition to renaming/rebranding the properties as outlined above and completing the projects already approved in your HOA budget by your resorts’ Board of Directors, *we will be making significant financial investments and improvements to the properties and their operations.
> 
> *



I don't know but it looks like owners may have taken the bullet straight to the heart. Significant financial investment is typically developer code talk for significant increase in MF's. I can't imagine either Westgate or DRI leaving current owners without a reservation for a promo tour booked by the previous company.


----------



## roadtriper

Doug, I cant imagine Summer Bay or Orange Lake leaving someone hanging either, especialy after they called the resort and were told everything was ok.  KD  didn't come back and tell us what the outcome was??? so at this point we just don't know.  something just doesn't add up?  hopefully it was just a communication issue or the reservation folks didn't look it up correctly  and KD and company are all settled in and enjoying their stay! RT


----------



## timeos2

dougp26364 said:


> I don't know but it looks like owners may have taken the bullet straight to the heart. Significant financial investment is typically developer code talk for significant increase in MF's. I can't imagine either Westgate or DRI leaving current owners without a reservation for a promo tour booked by the previous company.



Doug - I agree. I cannot imagine this being a good thing for owners.  Time will tell.


----------



## roadtriper

No word from KD21770 so we still don't know, I still say something about this is shaky? 
 as for the "Significant Investment"  that has been in the plan right along.  the 138 units in "Stage II" of the redelvelopment  are to be refurbished and brought up to the "Owners Unit" standard as the developer sells them. totaly at the developers expense.  at which time the HOA will be paid what its owed for the excess units, which will be a windfall of sorts for the HOA, the developer will have made their profit, and we will have new HOA Members who will be paying maint fees on their newly refurbished unit. maint fees have monies built in  for repair/replacement  and reserve acct.   in theory those newly refurbished units shouldn't need too much for the first couple years?  = Money in the bank
The "developer" at the Desert Clubs only large impact on the Maint fees is the cost of the Mgmt Contract.  they have no direct control of the Maint fees.  I'm sure the Maint fees will increase, everything has gone up. and the cost of running a resort goes up with it.    @ $550 yr  for a 2 bedroom "Gold Crown" or "Silver Crown" resort in Las Vegas   some units having RCI point values upwards of 60K    I think( no stats to prove it) we're among the lowest MF's right now?    and hey, If I'm wrong  I'll buy everyone a round at the Polo Club's Owners Lounge     RT


----------



## IndyJoe

Im calling tomorrow to check out my reservation.  I hope they honored her reservation.  

Anyone heard if new pool and tiki bar open yet?  I think the Grand Opening is coming soon, but haven't heard when???


----------



## roadtriper

IndyJoe said:


> Im calling tomorrow to check out my reservation.  I hope they honored her reservation.
> 
> Anyone heard if new pool and tiki bar open yet?  I think the Grand Opening is coming soon, but haven't heard when???



Joe, the "Official"  grand opening and dedication of the new clubhouse is scheduled for Oct 2nd.  when we were there in June the pool looked ready and all the pool furnishings were in place. the Clubhouse wasnt furnished or equiped at that time. folks have said since that the clubhouse is open.  no word on the Tiki bar, Deli, or C-store as yet?  when you call ask them lots of questions!   RT


----------



## dougp26364

roadtriper said:


> No word from KD21770 so we still don't know, I still say something about this is shaky?
> as for the "Significant Investment"  that has been in the plan right along.  the 138 units in "Stage II" of the redelvelopment  are to be refurbished and brought up to the "Owners Unit" standard as the developer sells them. *totaly at the developers expense.  at which time the HOA will be paid what its owed for the excess units, which will be a windfall of sorts for the HOA, the developer will have made their profit, and we will have new HOA Members who will be paying maint fees on their newly refurbished unit. maint fees have monies built in  for repair/replacement  and reserve acct.   in theory those newly refurbished units shouldn't need too much for the first couple years?  = Money in the bank
> *The "developer" at the Desert Clubs only large impact on the Maint fees is the cost of the Mgmt Contract.  they have no direct control of the Maint fees.  I'm sure the Maint fees will increase, everything has gone up. and the cost of running a resort goes up with it.    @ $550 yr  for a 2 bedroom "Gold Crown" or "Silver Crown" resort in Las Vegas   some units having RCI point values upwards of 60K    I think( no stats to prove it) we're among the lowest MF's right now?    and hey, If I'm wrong  I'll buy everyone a round at the Polo Club's Owners Lounge     RT



I hope you're right but, new developer/management company often means they'll claim that wasn't their agreement. Time will tell but it would make me uneasy and, right now makes me feel better about not jumping on the cheap resale units prior to the move.


----------



## timeos2

dougp26364 said:


> I hope you're right but, new developer/management company often means they'll claim that wasn't their agreement. Time will tell but it would make me uneasy and, right now makes me feel better about not jumping on the cheap resale units prior to the move.



Again I'm with you Doug. I'd want things to play out before dealing with what has already been historically a very unstable resort that now has hopefully been turned around. But it's too early and too many unknowns now to say that for sure. Could turn out to be great but no one knows for sure yet.  Let the new management/developer get settled in and then take another look would be my approach.  If you already own hope they live up to both past & new promises.  Chances are good they will but I'd like to see it first.


----------



## eschjw

*Received Desert Club Welcome Letter*

I received mail today about the change. I will quote just a little of it:

"Your Association's Board of Directors has been hard at work over the last few months to transition the Desert Club Resort Management contract to Orange Lake Resorts. On Aug 26th OLLC became our new management company and assumed operations at the resort." 

"Orange Lake Resorts has already purchased 138 units at the resort with plans to refurbish them. This brings significant income and refreshed units into the resort."  

Also, OL assisted in hiring a new GM, will help recover inventory with unpaid fees, and will assist in long-range financial planning to ensure adequate ongoing resort upkeep to maintain our *Gold* Crown status. 



timeos2 said:


> Could turn out to be great but no one knows for sure yet.  Let the new management/developer get settled in and then take another look would be my approach.  If you already own hope they live up to both past & new promises.  Chances are good they will but I'd like to see it first.



Thanks John for a moderator worthy post on this thread. Your apology for maybe sounding a "little negative" is accepted. I agree that the dust is going to have to settle and many questions answered before any final judgement is made. 

Also, Doug thanks for your concern, but so far your "nail to the owner's heart" feels more like a little flu shot. 

Because of the deed transfers and development rights documents that resulted from the Leisure Group bankruptcy and the Harrahs deal, any opinions resulting from past experiences with this timeshare prior to 2008 are really just about worthless.


----------



## hajjah

I also received my letter today from the president and CEO of Orange Lake.  I was on the wrong TUG message board regarding my issue with not being able to access the weeks inventory via points.  It's been two weeks now and there is still no link to search.  I am not sure at this point if I am going to hold on to my timeshare.  I will wait to hear from more of you Summer Bay LV owners.


----------



## Larry

*Summer Bay Las Vegas*

I have an RCI points account through Summer Bay Las Vegas so I'm thinking that as long as I renew my points account with RCI there will be no change since I only purchased this for the Points value and have little interest in the underlying week or resort????


----------



## roadtriper

All good points, and time will definatly tell!  I for one am optimistic!   IF  Orange Lake HAS  purchased the additional 138 units, that's a big first step in the right direction. and a serious influx of $$$ to the HOA Account.  as Summer Bay had like a 7 year agreement to buy them as they needed.and if they(OL) activley get them renovated maybe we can get away fron the double standard of quality at the resort!  that's also 7000+ intervals that OL will be paying Maint fees on untill they are sold.  Downside to that is...  that's 7000+ votes they have to cast during elections to the board     it could take a couple of years but they could and most likely will try to stack the BOD in their favor.  again time will tell.      RT


----------



## dougp26364

eschjw said:


> I received mail today about the change. I will quote just a little of it:
> 
> "Your Association's Board of Directors has been hard at work over the last few months to transition the Desert Club Resort Management contract to Orange Lake Resorts. On Aug 26th OLLC became our new management company and assumed operations at the resort."
> 
> "Orange Lake Resorts has already purchased 138 units at the resort with plans to refurbish them. This brings significant income and refreshed units into the resort."
> 
> Also, OL assisted in hiring a new GM, will help recover inventory with unpaid fees, and will assist in long-range financial planning to ensure adequate ongoing resort upkeep to maintain our *Gold* Crown status.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks John for a moderator worthy post on this thread. Your apology for maybe sounding a "little negative" is accepted. I agree that the dust is going to have to settle and many questions answered before any final judgement is made.
> 
> *Also, Doug thanks for your concern, but so far your "nail to the owner's heart" feels more like a little flu shot. *Because of the deed transfers and development rights documents that resulted from the Leisure Group bankruptcy and the Harrahs deal, any opinions resulting from past experiences with this timeshare prior to 2008 are really just about worthless.




And it may turn out that way. I'm just saying, over the years I've had all the sunshine blown up my tail that I can stand, only to find out when MF's came out a year later that it was owners who were providing the finances. Developers/management companies are in it to make money, not spend their own money. When it comes to refurbishments and upgrade, it's owners footing the bill, not the developer and/or management company. It's the HOA that should be telling the management company what will/won't be done but all to often it's the other way around. Right now, it sounds more like OLCC is in the drivers seat.

Like I said, I hope our right and everything turns out great for the owners. I have no investment in seeing it the other way around. But my optimism would be tempered by past experiences. Essentially that experience has always been that the owners pay for the management decisions and resort upgrades. Developers and management companies aren't charities that hand out upgrades or refurbishements just because they're nice guys.

One concern I'd have is the HOA statement 


> "Orange Lake Resorts has already purchased 138 units at the resort with plans to refurbish them. This brings significant income and refreshed units into the resort."
> 
> Also, OL assisted in hiring a new GM, will help recover inventory with unpaid fees, and will assist in long-range financial planning to ensure adequate ongoing resort upkeep to maintain our Gold Crown status



In the past, my experience leads me to believe this is code for "you're MF's will be increasing..........significantly."

I'll say it again, I hope I'm wrong, but it wouldn't be reassuring to me.


----------



## roadtriper

Bottom line is...  Orange Lake isn't doing anything that Summer Bay wasn't already planning on doing.  all of this was already in the master plan.  Just a new company doing it.   OL appears to be more agressive coming in, than SB was towards the end.   it appears to me (nothing to back it up)  that OL is in a better financial position to complete the project than SB was. again thats just my feelings.  I have nothing but praise for Summer Bay, they stepped up to the plate big time when the Resort was in Peril.  the economy hit Vegas and Timesharing pretty hard over the past few years!  I suspect that had a big influence in SB's decision.   Just my .02   

If one looks back to the Liesure Industries  Bankrupcy and them leaving with all the resort and HOA  funds, then all the things that could have gone wrong over the past 7-8 years with the Bankrupcy, and the Purchase of the development rights, and HET basicaly changing hands, and the economy going into the dumpster, etc.  the stars have been lined up pretty much in our favor  to be where we are now compared to where we were then!   Mostly due to a very Determined and dedicated HOA Board, Good Legal council, and Summer Bay.     Orange lake would have to work overtime to take us backwards at this pioint!   RT


----------



## timeos2

*A tough job done extremely well*

The Board at the former Summer Bay Las Vegas is to be congratulated and thanked big time by all owners. They successfully navigated an extremely hard transition and did great for the owners.  Perfect? No - but what is? These are volunteers that put hundreds of hours of hard work into saving an extremely troubled resort for the Owners and doing it at a very reasonable cost to those owners. 

This dramatic of a turnaround isn't the norm but these folks stepped up and got it done.  I don't know if most owners can appreciate  what was accomplished for them.  There just aren't enough ways to thank them. I will throw my small congratulations to them and the owners that backed them up for a job very well done.  I hope OL improves even more the excellent base they have established.  Great job.


----------



## silentg

I own at Orange Lake in Orlando and am looking forward to seeing the resorts in Las Vegas and Marco Island that they have just aquired.  Orange Lake has always been a nice place to stay and I am sure they would not put their name on a resort that falls short in quality.


----------



## dwojo

Holiday Inn (orange lake) is focused on their own internal points system now. They will very likely try to get people to convert to it and sell the inventory they bought in the points system.


----------



## eschjw

dwojo said:


> Holiday Inn (orange lake) is focused on their own internal points system now. They will very likely try to get people to convert to it and sell the inventory they bought in the points system.



Yes, I am sure that they will. I see that you are a member of the club. Care to share some of your experiences?

Since I live in Chattanooga, I did check out their Gatlinburg resort on Tripadvisor and was surprised to see that it was ranked number 1 out of 92. 

Speaking of top ranked, Chattanooga just won the "Best Town Ever" contest as voted by readers of Outside magazine. The view from Point Park is on the cover of the October issue.


----------



## mikejt

*Crown Club member at Summerbay Desert Club*

I joined the Crown Club at Summerbay Desert Club back in 2009 because it seemed a good fit and was very beneficial  and now do I feel foolish. This membership is now worthless at the end of the year and they want me to join Holidayinnclub. I am not happy about this. I have no problem with them or Orange lake resorts. Summerbay is the one I am upset with.  Is anyone else upset about this .  The crown club will still exist for other Summerbay properties but not in Las Vegas after Dec 31st.


----------



## dwojo

My wife and I are fairly new to Holiday Inn. We have been members for less than a year. The three resorts in their network we have been to are top notch. They are well maintained. I believe that their resorts are all Gold crown. So far the customer service has been very good. The four resorts in the network before the Summer Bay acquisition are in Vermont, Tennesee, Florida and South Carolina.


----------



## mikejt

timeos2 said:


> The Board at the former Summer Bay Las Vegas is to be congratulated and thanked big time by all owners. They successfully navigated an extremely hard transition and did great for the owners.  Perfect? No - but what is? These are volunteers that put hundreds of hours of hard work into saving an extremely troubled resort for the Owners and doing it at a very reasonable cost to those owners.
> 
> This dramatic of a turnaround isn't the norm but these folks stepped up and got it done.  I don't know if most owners can appreciate  what was accomplished for them.  There just aren't enough ways to thank them. I will throw my small congratulations to them and the owners that backed them up for a job very well done.  I hope OL improves even more the excellent base they have established.  Great job.



I am not upset with HOA of the Desert Club.  I am upset about the way Summerbay Resorts treated the Crown Club members like myself there. They basically took our money about 6K and gave us nothing in return...


----------



## dwojo

That was a horrible thing to do, but most companies care about the bottom line not the customer. I hope your dealings with Holiday Inn are not as disappointing or frustrating for you. So far they have been reasonably good to deal with. A bit slow sometimes but always courteous and accurate in what they have told us. Even the two presentations we have gone to were not as high pressure as most other companies.


----------



## roadtriper

mikejt said:


> I am not upset with HOA of the Desert Club.  I am upset about the way Summerbay Resorts treated the Crown Club members like myself there. They basically took our money about 6K and gave us nothing in return...



For the 6K did you JUST get the club membership, or was there an additional Weeks interval included?  either way its too much $$$,  but if it was just for the Crown Club membership I'd be looking for some recourse!  not sure what that would be???     I personaly never saw the value, but I don't trade much. they wanted me to purchase another 1 bdrm under the Crown Club points and they would automaticaly convert my existing weeks units (4)  into the crown club points system as well.  pricing was all over the board.  started around 10K   and got down to the $2500 range.  
what I'm hearing, it's not going to cost all that much to join the Holiday Inn Vacations club???     I'm not sure what the answer is for those who bought into the "Crown Club".  But they were selling the hell out of that for quite a while, so you're not alone, Keep asking Questions!   there were some older posts here with discussions about crown club over the past couple years, look back.    RT


----------



## mikejt

roadtriper said:


> For the 6K did you JUST get the club membership, or was there an additional Weeks interval included?  either way its too much $$$,  but if it was just for the Crown Club membership I'd be looking for some recourse!  not sure what that would be???     I personaly never saw the value, but I don't trade much. they wanted me to purchase another 1 bdrm under the Crown Club points and they would automaticaly convert my existing weeks units (4)  into the crown club points system as well.  pricing was all over the board.  started around 10K   and got down to the $2500 range.
> what I'm hearing, it's not going to cost all that much to join the Holiday Inn Vacations club???     I'm not sure what the answer is for those who bought into the "Crown Club".  But they were selling the hell out of that for quite a while, so you're not alone, Keep asking Questions!   there were some older posts here with discussions about crown club over the past couple years, look back.    RT



Thanks for the suggestions . There was no additional weeks.  I am going to look over the documentation that I got when I converted to Crown Club. I may talk to my cousins who are lawyers and see what I can do,   As far as Holiday inn club, I heard the same thing. I will likely join it. What choice do I have. I am very unhappy with Summerbay and I would recommend that people stay away from buying with them . They may have financial issues as they sold two of the resorts . One in the top timeshare destination (Las Vegas)


----------



## silentg

Orange Lake also has a resort in Wisconsin.


----------



## Sandy

*Just off the phone with Holiday Inn club*



IndyJoe said:


> Very helpful link.   Link states the resorts are being renamed to Holiday Inn Club Vacations Sunset Cove (fall 2011) and Holiday Inn Club Vacations at Desert Club Resort (spring 2012).  As an owner at these locations, you also have the option of becoming a member of Holiday Inn Club® for a nominal administrative fee plus annual Club dues.
> 
> Anyone know what the nominal admin fee or what Club dues costs?   Looks like it provides access to all of Orange Lake Resorts.



I talked to them and found out the following:
Currently they are offering the HIC only for Crowne Club members. I have a week at SB and RCI points at SB, and I am not affected now. My deed stays at SB and my points can stay at RCI.

The enrollment cost for Crown point club members is $204, with an annual fee of $104. 

Everyone else will be approached in the spring of 2012 and she thought that the fee structure would be the same. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sandy

*Cost for HIC and effect on Crown Club members*



mikejt said:


> Thanks for the suggestions . There was no additional weeks.  I am going to look over the documentation that I got when I converted to Crown Club. I may talk to my cousins who are lawyers and see what I can do,   As far as Holiday inn club, I heard the same thing. I will likely join it. What choice do I have. I am very unhappy with Summerbay and I would recommend that people stay away from buying with them . They may have financial issues as they sold two of the resorts . One in the top timeshare destination (Las Vegas)



I talked to them and found out the following:
Currently they are offering the HIC only for Crowne Club members. I have a week at SB and RCI points at SB, and I am not affected now. My deed stays at SB and my points can stay at RCI.

The enrollment cost for Crown point club members is $204, with an annual fee of $104. 

Everyone else will be approached in the spring of 2012 and she thought that the fee structure would be the same. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## dwojo

That is much less than I thought they would charge. Our Holiday inn points have worked well for my wife and I so far. We have had them less than a year.  RCI membership comes with them and we can use our points for weeks or points vacations with RCI.


----------



## dwojo

*I hope this chart uploaded*

http://tugbbs.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1029&stc=1&d=1316036139


  This is a copy of Holiday Inn Club benefits chart


----------



## hajjah

Can someone advise me as to the purpose of joining those clubs?  As of now, I have no intention of joining the Holiday Inn Club Vacations.  What are the perks of becoming a member?  Does anyone know why we still cannot access the week's inventory via RCI points?  It has now been two weeks since I was able to do a search.  I don't have time to call RCI when I want to search for a vacation.  I generally search during the wee hours of the night.
Right now, I'm not happy.  I will wait to hear from more of you owners.

Ok, I just read the information regarding the benefits of joining the club membership.  I am not interested at this point.


----------



## eschjw

*RCI knows why your points can not see weeks*



hajjah said:


> Does anyone know why we still cannot access the week's inventory via RCI points?



RCI should be able to answer that question. More than likely, it is a RCI programming problem. I have heard that their computer system is not the best. As a former IT person, I would guess that this change was placed on the bottom of a long maintenance queue and that it just has to work its way to the top.

All of the points owners that have this problem should bombard RCI with complaints. The squeaky wheel usually gets fixed first.


----------



## Sandy

dwojo said:


> http://tugbbs.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1029&stc=1&d=1316036139
> 
> 
> This is a copy of Holiday Inn Club benefits chart



I know I posted the sum of my call (#76 above) regarding the cost of joining the HIC earlier in the above post, but I am not so sure now. I have read through some of the materials listed on the right side under member benefits, and they mention various levels: Premier, Superior and such terms.  this leads me to believe that the costs might be significantly higher than the $100-200 I referenced.  I hope I am wrong.  

Anyone else read through these materials, or get a clear answer from contacting HIC?
http://www.holidayinnclub.com/welcome/faq.html
(go to the right side to download the info)


----------



## andex

eschjw said:


> RCI should be able to answer that question. More than likely, it is a RCI programming problem. I have heard that their computer system is not the best. As a former IT person, I would guess that this change was placed on the bottom of a long maintenance queue and that it just has to work its way to the top.
> 
> All of the points owners that have this problem should bombard RCI with complaints. The squeaky wheel usually gets fixed first.



once with holiday inn we no longer have web access to weeks. we have to call holiday in and they will transfer us to RCI.


----------



## Sandy

Sandy said:


> I know I posted the sum of my call (#76 above) regarding the cost of joining the HIC earlier in the above post, but I am not so sure now. I have read through some of the materials listed on the right side under member benefits, and they mention various levels: Premier, Superior and such terms.  this leads me to believe that the costs might be significantly higher than the $100-200 I referenced.  I hope I am wrong.
> 
> Anyone else read through these materials, or get a clear answer from contacting HIC?
> http://www.holidayinnclub.com/welcome/faq.html
> (go to the right side to download the info)



Well, 

I got a partial answer by going over to the Orange Lake section of this forum and doing a search.  Looks like the fees are MUCH MORE to the tune of thousands!! I read pricing similar to the Crowne Club $4000 for some, $10000 for others.
can't see where this is of any benefit, but I am still reading through the materials. 

See here: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52695
and a more recent discussons
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130036&highlight=Holiday+Club
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95726&highlight=Holiday+Club


----------



## eschjw

andex said:


> once with holiday inn we no longer have web access to weeks. we have to call holiday in and they will transfer us to RCI.



Who told you that? If that was true and I were a RCI points owner, I would be very upset. Why in the world would your online access to last minute RCI weeks for discounted RCI points be limited because of this change.

I have heard that the number of RCI weeks available and the time window has been shrinking for all RCI points members. It will probably vanish for all RCI points owners sooner or later. Much better money for RCI in rentals.


----------



## roadtriper

Sandy said:


> Well,
> 
> I got a partial answer by going over to the Orange Lake section of this forum and doing a search.  Looks like the fees are MUCH MORE to the tune of thousands!! I read pricing similar to the Crowne Club%


----------



## eschjw

RT I agree. Cheap for Crown Club members (already paid big bucks) and more for others. That's why the Crown Club members can join now. I don't think they have decided yet how deep they think they can reach into our pockets. FYI my pockets are not deep at all. Our HOA President Charles McKern calls it a "nominal administrative fee".

After reading the benefits pdf that was posted, it also sounds a lot like DRI. I have spent a lot of time talking to them and I must admit I was tempted, but I am much to cheap for such. Heck, I don't even belong to RCI or pay any annual fees to an exchange company. I have exchanged my 1 bedroom week for a 3 bedroom at DRI's Grand Beach and have a DRI owned week at Westgate South Beach scheduled for the winter. Total exchange costs for both weeks $2.00.


----------



## roadtriper

roadtriper said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well,
> 
> I got a partial answer by going over to the Orange Lake section of this forum and doing a search.  Looks like the fees are MUCH MORE to the tune of thousands!! I read pricing similar to the Crowne Club%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like my reply to Sandy in this previous post has disappeared???   computer glitch?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sandy

Yes, disappeared! Can you repost, or retype again Roadtripper?


----------



## roadtriper

Sandy said:


> Yes, disappeared! Can you repost, or retype again Roadtripper?



If I only had a memory!    the basic post was that I saw a real similarity between the  Crown Club points and the Holiday Inn vacation points systems and that Summer Bay and Orange lake were like mirror images of each other and wondering if they were using the same business plan?  also it appears that the Crown Club members are being Grandfathered into the Holiday in Club for just a small admin fee.  and those of us who just own weeks would have to lay out big bucks to join   $2500- $10K+  just like the SB Crown Club?
time will tell I guess.   RT


----------



## Karen G

Sandy said:


> Yes, disappeared! Can you repost, or retype again Roadtripper?


Check post #41 in  this thread.


----------



## andex

eschjw said:


> Who told you that? If that was true and I were a RCI points owner, I would be very upset. Why in the world would your online access to last minute RCI weeks for discounted RCI points be limited because of this change.
> 
> I have heard that the number of RCI weeks available and the time window has been shrinking for all RCI points members. It will probably vanish for all RCI points owners sooner or later. Much better money for RCI in rentals.



I have a points membership. the day after OL bought las vegas desert club the weeks section disapeared. I couldnt figure out why my weeks wouldnt show up anymore. when i talked to RCI they told me inorder to book through weeks you must call holiday inn and then they will trasfer you to RCI. i called a couple of times on this subject. aparently they were working on this long before the transaction. 
i also wanted to transfer points from my brother inlaw account to mine. that is a no go either. i guesse we own holiday points worth roughly 2x RCI points they stay that way until we decided to change them into RCI points. that is the reason i couldnt transfer over points from another RCI member. 
when i called desert club they told me to convert to holiday inn point would cost around $200 if done before december 15th. after that it would be significanly more.I could also choose to keep my RCI points as well.?? like i said previously i fear that if i convert to HI points that i will forever lose the RCI pointvalue in resale.


----------



## dougp26364

Not knowing anything about HI points, my perspective is it might not be a bad idea to join based on the fact DRI charged me $2,995 and Marriott charged us $695 to join their points systems. In both instances our weeks were developer purchased units. Without looking at the program I'm thinking it would be tough to go wrong paying the $200 joiner fee.


----------



## eschjw

*Crown Club Vs Holiday Inn Club*

After rereading the web links above, it seems that only Crown Club Members can join Holiday Inn Club at this time. Other members will be contacted in the months to come. Crown Club Members must decide to join the Holiday Inn Club for a nominal fee ($200 ??) by Dec 15th. 

Here is a link to the Benefits Comparison of both Clubs http://www.holidayinnclub.com/welcome/pdf/SummerBayBenefitsChart.pdf

Because of this purchase, it appears that the Crown Club is shrinking and that Holiday Inn Club is growing. 

Also notice that in the previous FAQ web link that a "nominal fee" is only mentioned for the Crown Club Members. For RCI points and flex week owners a forthcoming opportunity is referenced.


----------



## hajjah

*RCI weeks inventory no longer accessible to Summer Bay LV owners?*



andex said:


> once with holiday inn we no longer have web access to weeks. we have to call holiday in and they will transfer us to RCI.



What?  Are you saying that we will no long have access to the RCI website to search the weeks inventory via points?  This makes no sense to me.   So, we now have to call the Holiday Inn Club?  This will not be of much use to me since I prefer to search for vacations myself, usually during the wee hours of the night.  RCI's hours of operation have changed drastically over the years.  I remember when they closed at midnight during the week.  I do not wish to make a phone call to search every time I plan to search for a vacation.  I may have to get rid of my week.


----------



## dwojo

I am a member of Holiday Inn club vacations and have access to the RCI website. I have the ability to see and book points or weeks vacations through the website.


----------



## roadtriper

Kd21770 said:


> We are at the airport and called summer bay or whatever it is now to check on our early check-in and they are saying our 3 day promotional stay reservation was cancelled yesterday by the new company. We called last week and this week to confirm everything and now we are on a shuttle bus with no idea what is going on. We called Orange Lake and someone is looking into it. We are owners at summer bay and can't believe this is happening. I really hope our vacation can be salvaged as well as our spirits. We'll make posters and picket if it comes to us being kicked to the curb.



OK KD21770, 8 days ago you were on a shuttle bus to nowhere because the Evil Orange lake had kicked you to the curb, and you didn't know if your Vacation could be salvaged....   We all love a good "Cliffhanger"  but after all that drama can we at least hear the end of the story?   did everything work out?   RT


----------



## Sandy

*We really don't know yet, the cost. but...*



dougp26364 said:


> Not knowing anything about HI points, my perspective is it might not be a bad idea to join based on the fact DRI charged me $2,995 and Marriott charged us $695 to join their points systems. In both instances our weeks were developer purchased units. Without looking at the program I'm thinking it would be tough to go wrong paying the $200 joiner fee.



See my post above #83.  Looks like it will be more like thousands to join (except if you are already Crown club and paid thousands to join that system) and they will push an upsell on customers.  I got this info by viewing the Florida board to see what happened at Orange Lake.


----------



## dougp26364

Sandy said:


> See my post above #83.  Looks like it will be more like thousands to join (except if you are already Crown club and paid thousands to join that system) and they will push an upsell on customers.  I got this info by viewing the Florida board to see what happened at Orange Lake.



Thousands would make it a horse of a different color. One would have to really weigh the benefits vs cost in that situation. For us, when DRI wanted to charge us $2,995, our ownership and usage patterns still made it worth the cost to join. It didn't take long for us to recover the initial investment.


----------



## andex

eschjw said:


> Also notice that in the previous FAQ web link that a "nominal fee" is only mentioned for the Crown Club Members. For RCI points and flex week owners a forthcoming opportunity is referenced.


as a point owner i called las vegas and i posted what i was told. i would suggest that week owners and flex weeks calls las vegas desert club call and ask them what gives. it would be great if you posted it here. i am curious to know. i was told week owners would be getting the same opportunity?? Fact or fiction? 
for my points which were 73500 and i will be offered in near future the opportunity to join and will recieve 169,000 hi points when brought back down to RCI points its a bonus.... divided by 2 is 84,000 RCI points.


----------



## andex

hajjah said:


> I may have to get rid of my week.



well just in case we are not on the same page. when i log onto RCI i log on as a *point user *not a week user. not sure if that makes a diffrence? now once i am under points vacation tab. i can use a standard reservation and under that there used to be weeks, that spot is now blank. 
I agree, for me i like to do my own research, hate working through someone else. however for me it will not be a big deal since i will log on RCI using brother in law PW then call holiday inn to be then transfered to a telemarketer so they can take my order.


----------



## andex

roadtriper said:


> OK KD21770, 8 days ago you were on a shuttle bus to nowhere because the Evil Orange lake had kicked you to the curb, and you didn't know if your Vacation could be salvaged....   We all love a good "Cliffhanger"  but after all that drama can we at least hear the end of the story?   did everything work out?   RT



:hysterical:  @ Roadtriper "We all love a good "Cliffhanger"  but after all that drama can we at least hear the end of the story?:" ::rofl: i too am curious of the outcome?
andex


----------



## mikejt

*Question about RCI*

I am an owner at Desert Club in Las Vegas.  I am also currently a crown club member. With this membership going away at the end of the year, I was wondering if it is possible to join RCI without being in the Holiday Inn Club. I may still join this, I just want to know my options.


----------



## andex

mikejt said:


> I am an owner at Desert Club in Las Vegas.  I am also currently a crown club member. With this membership going away at the end of the year, I was wondering if it is possible to join RCI without being in the Holiday Inn Club. I may still join this, I just want to know my options.



hey mike,
 I was told you had the option of keeping membership as is. that being said i was advised that to enroll in HI down the road after the cut off date would cost alot more money?? howmuch i dont know? might cost what we are reading on other threads? 
my concern is if i go to HI points would i be able to revert back to RCI points? I assume the answer will be no. which means if you want to sell down the road your TS it could possibly be worth less, since it will revert back to a staight week.


----------



## hajjah

andex said:


> well just in case we are not on the same page. when i log onto RCI i log on as a *point user *not a week user. not sure if that makes a diffrence? now once i am under points vacation tab. i can use a standard reservation and under that there used to be weeks, that spot is now blank.
> I agree, for me i like to do my own research, hate working through someone else. however for me it will not be a big deal since i will log on RCI using brother in law PW then call holiday inn to be then transfered to a telemarketer so they can take my order.



I am trying to figure out why I have to call to look for vacations now?  This is my point.  We no longer have access to the RCI weeks side in points.  I'm waiting to see what Sandy and the rest of you decide to do with your timeshares.  I don't want to jump ship, but I book most of my vacations using the weeks inventory.  Using the standard link brings very little, if anything at all.  I am not a happy camper.


----------



## andex

hajjah said:


> I'm waiting to see what Sandy and the rest of you decide to do with your timeshares.  I don't want to jump ship, but I book most of my vacations using the weeks inventory.  Using the standard link brings very little, if anything at all.  I am not a happy camper.



if anybody want to dump them IM i might be looking for more points.


----------



## fluxmn

I am a points owner at Desert Club and my weeks and Points Partner links on RCI no longer work. I called and talked to their IT department at RCI and they said that when they put Desert Club into the Holiday Inn group it made those links crash.  They have disabled them while they work on a fix.  We will not have to call Holiday Inn to make weeks reservations once it is fixed. The standard resolution with the RCI web site is if it's broke just disable it until it's fixed.  They also said they would do any transactions in the meantime at the lower fees as if we did book on the web site.  Make sure you get that discount if you call in.

I'm willing to stick it out and see how it goes.


----------



## eschjw

fluxmn said:


> I am a points owner at Desert Club and my weeks and Points Partner links on RCI no longer work. I called and talked to their IT department at RCI and they said that when they put Desert Club into the Holiday Inn group it made those links crash.  They have disabled them while they work on a fix.  We will not have to call Holiday Inn to make weeks reservations once it is fixed. The standard resolution with the RCI web site is if it's broke just disable it until it's fixed.  They also said they would do any transactions in the meantime at the lower fees as if we did book on the web site.  Make sure you get that discount if you call in.
> 
> I'm willing to stick it out and see how it goes.



Just as I guessed in post #80.


----------



## Sandy

*Points log in - can't see weeks reservation link?*

Aha, the plot thickens!

About a day or two before I received my mail from SB indicating the new affiliation with Holiday Inn, I was online trying to search through weeks (logged into my points account).  Just as some of you mentioned, there was no link for weeks reservation, it was a completely blank section! What a shock. I kept logging out and back in again, but it was no longer there.

I called RCI and they did not know why. They searched my account and then began to tell me about my "Orange Lake" resort.  I do not nor never owned Orange Lake!  When I kept telling them I did not own OL, they kept telling me that I DID.  

Finally, they had an IT person call me back.  He explained that there was some sort of glitch and they would fix it within a few days.  The next day or so, it reappeared and all is well.

Then I got the letter in the mail regarding the affiliation with Orange Lake/Holiday Inn Club.  Surely this glitch was caused by the "merging" of systems and updating of accounts. 

For those of you who can no longer see your weeks reservation option, call RCI again and have them to make it "appear" for you.  Hopefully this will help.  Now I can again search in weeks as before.


----------



## dwojo

I am glad you got your RCI account back to normal


----------



## UWSurfer

I guess I'll have to call too as I still have the blank section where weeks was.  I emailed them and this is the reply I received:


Hello,

Thank you for your e-mail.

Until the process is complete, you may have to go through the Call
Center at 877/968-7476.  When everything is final, you will most likely
access RCI inventory through the Holiday Inn Website.

Kind Regards,

Jan G.
Customer Communications Specialist
RCI North America


----------



## hajjah

I just got off the phone with an RCI tech after 25 minutes of waiting for him to access my account and try to make the weeks inventory reappear.   Nothing changed even after he had me sign out of Fire Fox and on to IE.   I was advised to call RCI in order to search the weeks inventory.   This doesn't work for me.   Most of the time when I call RCI, I have to wait at least 20 minutes before a rep even answers.   As for now, there is nothing we can do until the weeks access is repaired for former Summer Bay Las Vegas points owners.  I don't like this one bit!


----------



## IndyJoe

Summer Bay can't be the first resort RCI has had change ownership.  I would guess this happens all the time.  

You would think RCI would have a process for this?   Doesn't sound like this is a Orange Lake / Summer Bay problem to me.


----------



## hajjah

I must not understand the process.  Yes, there are many resorts that change ownership or whatever, but I have never heard of RCI members not being able to access their search availability because of a change.  The RCI IT guy could not give me an answer as to when this problem would be repaired.  It is now past two weeks.  Yes, I can call on the phone, but the benefit of searching on line is to be able to do so 24/7.  Have you had to deal with the wait times on line?  It took at least 25 minutes yesterday just holding on the phone.  Am I supposed to do that each and every time I want to search for a vacation?  That is so time consuming, plus I don't know where I want to go right now.  I can put in a time frame to see what is available all over.  I would need additional time to sit on the phone waiting for RCI to look up these destinations.  I think that we should continue to bombard RCI and Orange Lake/Holiday Inn Club with complaints as was suggested by another Tugger.

Can anyone tell me the benefit of joining the Holiday Inn Club?  I've looked at the brochure that was sent in the mail a few days ago.  There are a small number of resorts that are a part of the club.  What's the point in having that membership in addition to RCI?  Being able to use points for airfare, hotel, etc. is the same as using RCI points.  Am I missing something???
Thanks for your help in this matter.


----------



## Kd21770

Kd21770 said:


> We are at the airport and called summer bay or whatever it is now to check on our early check-in and they are saying our 3 day promotional stay reservation was cancelled yesterday by the new company. We called last week and this week to confirm everything and now we are on a shuttle bus with no idea what is going on. We called Orange Lake and someone is looking into it. We are owners at summer bay and can't believe this is happening. I really hope our vacation can be salvaged as well as our spirits. We'll make posters and picket if it comes to us being kicked to the curb.




A follow up to what I posted before. Dessert Club honored the promotion even though they did not have to. They did this because at the time we were notified by summer bay promotions department in Florida they really did not tell us the options we had to redeem our promotion. All in all summer bay promotions in Florida really dropped the ball on properly notifying us of our options in regards to redeeming the promotion. To dessert clubs credit they honored the promotion to keep us happy and took it up with summer bay on the back end. As far as I know the new company is only honoring those promotions at certain locations (not the Vegas location) , but because we were mis informed and obviously already in Vegas , they helped us out and were very helpful.


----------



## Karen G

Kd21770 said:


> A follow up to what I posted before.


Thanks so much for letting us know it all worked out okay.  Hope you had a good time in Las Vegas.


----------



## roadtriper

Kd21770 said:


> A follow up to what I posted before. Dessert Club honored the promotion even though they did not have to. They did this because at the time we were notified by summer bay promotions department in Florida they really did not tell us the options we had to redeem our promotion. All in all summer bay promotions in Florida really dropped the ball on properly notifying us of our options in regards to redeeming the promotion. To dessert clubs credit they honored the promotion to keep us happy and took it up with summer bay on the back end. As far as I know the new company is only honoring those promotions at certain locations (not the Vegas location) , but because we were mis informed and obviously already in Vegas , they helped us out and were very helpful.



KD, Thanks for coming back and  giving us the outcome!  how were things at the resort?    how is the new clubhouse/ entrance?     RT


----------



## andex

Kd21770 said:


> A follow up to what I posted before. Dessert Club honored the promotion even though they did not have to. They did this because at the time we were notified by summer bay promotions department in Florida they really did not tell us the options we had to redeem our promotion. All in all summer bay promotions in Florida really dropped the ball on properly notifying us of our options in regards to redeeming the promotion. To dessert clubs credit they honored the promotion to keep us happy and took it up with summer bay on the back end. As far as I know the new company is only honoring those promotions at certain locations (not the Vegas location) , but because we were mis informed and obviously already in Vegas , they helped us out and were very helpful.


glad to hear it turned out ok for you.


----------



## Kd21770

*Info*

Hello all!

My hubby wrote that last update and I have some time to write so I figure I'd elaborate on what happened...

The clubhouse and market weren't open when we were there, they were set to open this week I believe. 

When we arrived we got nowhere for the longest time with the front desk staff, they basically told us we were SOL (sh*t outta luck) and actually told us to call the 'third party that booked the new owner promotional reservation' and take it up with them, after being on hold for 25 minutes someone finally got on the line and basically told my husband that we were told by the rep that had called us the week before told us our reservation was going to be cancelled. When my husband said that was in NO way discussed the man basically called him a liar. Nothing would have even come from that call in the first place and it was pointless and a big waste if time, the front desk should have never told us to call. Then they continued to pretty much ignore our concern that we were 'stuck' and told sorry but you made the promo visit thru a third party. We finally (yes, we waited WAY too long) asked for the manager but they said only the assistant manager was there so he came out and took care of us within 20 minutes. His name was Lennis and he and my husband said he was VERY nice (I stayed in the lobby with my sister-in-law while they went into an office). 

We had 'booked' a one bedroom deluxe but were told they only had one bedrooms available. Was nice but too tight for the three of us. You can't even open the fridge door the while way because the dining chairs are so close to it. And my sis in law having to walk they our bedroom to use the bathroom/shower/sink was a little bit of a pain. So we upgraded on Sunday to a 2 bedroom (had to pay $200 more, so week cost us about $600 to stay total which was supposedly just for sun-thurs, not sure if that's even a deal but at that and this point, I really don't care).

The pools (4 open) all looked great, we only went in the one outside our unit. Our 2br unit was excellent, no complaints at all, loved it. All in all, the only scary and stressful part was from when we landed at 9:30am til about 1:30pm when we finally knew we were able to stay there. 

We have no idea what all the changes will be and will try to 'process' it all sometime in the future and with info from this board I'm sure!

Phew! Sorry for the novel! Holy crap! Time for bed!


----------



## vyskocil

andex said:


> Anybody have any idea how are points with rci  will be affected?? Owner of 2/2 73600 rbi points?



I called RCI today because I no longer hve the option to see and book weeks online. I was told that all Orange Lake Resort owners are not able to see weeks. That all the reservations etc will have to go through the orange lake resorts. If you did not get a letter you can see some of what is happening by going to holidayinnclub.com/welcome

Sounds like we will have to join their membership and not RCI ?? A bit disturbing to me. After all we have been through I feel the board has dropped the ball on this one.


----------



## roadtriper

observe50;1166093 I am a woman big enough to admit when I am wrong soI will write on Oct. 3rd and apologize if need be and I might just need to do so.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> So, just curious.  ???    how awful was it?


----------



## observe50

Well, I was disappointed to be honest. I have owned timeshares for decades and never been to one that the people that work there don't know much.

For example I called the resort about two weeks before going to see if the convenience store, Tiki bar and coffee shop/deli was open and I was told "yes"....... when I got there I asked and was told the convenience store was "not" open" the Tiki bar was open and the Gold Mine (I guess deli) was "not open"

It seems it was a few days before we were even told that the Tiki bar was at the other end of resort and you had to go through a building , I never went to the other end to check it out but my son-in-law did he said it was strange how you had to get to it. I looked in the window at the Gold Mine to see how it looked inside since I was told it was closed and when I looked in it was open and people were in there..felt like a fool looking in :hysterical: Some of the food was good and some was nasty a 2 liter of soda was over 5 dollars the workers were nice.

Since the convenience store was closed we asked to get on the shuttle for Von's and yep it was full ...since we got there Sunday afternoon and were being told it was to open on Tuesday and the shuttle was full for Monday we thought we will wait and get our stuff on Tuesday. Tuesday came and you guessed it closed and the shuttle was full. Finally on Thursday it opened and we went down to get what we needed only to find it isn't a convenience store it is a gift shop with a small table in the back area that had coffee canister and some muffins's to purchase and a few shelf's that had some cereal, soup,etc. There was a SMALL section for frozen stuff like dinners etc. and small containers of milk. No bread, lunch meat and so on. In all honesty it is a gift shop. :annoyed: 

When I booked through RCI they called and the resort  said I would have two B units together as requested when I got there different story they gave me 2 A units in Building 2 which really made me mad..no pool no nothing and the views sucked. When I asked for something else they said they had nothing I even asked about the lockout units and was told they were for owners only. I told them I am an owner just not here at Summer Bay they just ignored.

The Main pool has no hot tub area and the water wasn't all that heated the temps all week were in the 90's.

I had to laugh in the room there is a sign that says rent DVD's front desk so we went down there and they said they don't have any you have to go out of resort make a left go to the first light make another left and go down a short way there is a red machine there. :rofl: On Thursday when we went to the convenience store which isn't a convenience store there was a New DVD machine there with movies and a sign on it that said "OUT OF ORDER" :ignore: 

I will say the grounds were well kept and the half of the workers in the lobby check in area were nice and the other workers in the resort were helpful and very nice. 

They did change the front sign but it was confusing explaining to some cab drivers.

I believe once they get their act together it will be okay but I do not feel I got my $1,972.00 dollars worth being a timeshare owner. I will not go back there myself but the place does have potential if they get themselves organized.


----------



## observe50

One last thing, the shuttles .....one reason I also chose this place was for the shuttle schedule it went to circus-circus etc. well it seems they changed that schedule and no shuttles go there which made us having to pay for a cab 4 times going back a forth twice. We worked around the schedule but a few nights we had to cab it back from the strip because the shuttles stopped earlier then we wanted to go back.

The drivers were all very nice


----------



## roadtriper

Sorry your experience wasn't as desired.  I have to agree with you on Bldg #2  1 & 2 would be my last choices for desired buildings.  as I understand it...  the Tiki Bar is still waiting for it's Liquor Lic.   BUT it's not at the back of the resort??? at least it wasn't suppose to be    there is a window 20 feet to the left of the Goldmine deli that's suppose to be the Tiki Bar, on the same upper deck of the main pool area???
the building out back is the sales/Admin bldg.  there is an activity center and meeting space in there?  I'll be there in a few weeks I'll have to see what they have going on back there.    thanks for the trip report!   Circus Circus?    not high on My list,  but that's probably just me!  RT


----------



## observe50

I saw the area where yo are talking about for the TIKI bar...I also thought it was supposed to be there. The member of the group that walked around the resort said it was in the back there so I could very well be wrong.... let me know.

Circus Circus was for the younger ones to go to Adventure Dome and then Frightdome on opening night. I'm not thrilled with it either but the kids come first.  

For me I will say the workers were very nice and they made up somewhat for some of the other stuff what I didn't/don't like is the lies  and they lied many times.

As I said if they do get organized it will be a nice place but I wouldn't stay there again. 

Let me know what you think of the convenience store etc. :hysterical:  I say it is a gift shop.

My best


----------



## Karen G

observe50, did you do any other fun stuff while you were in Las Vegas?  Hope you had a great time in spite of your disappointment with the place where you stayed.


----------



## roadtriper

At the old resort we had a combination Gift shop/store,   the grocery items were slim pickings.  hope the new store will be a little heavier on provisions and lighter on trinkets. altough I do like resort branded items! Coffee mugs, shirts etc.
   having just opened, there is bound to be some growing pains.    with 600+ units there is great potential to move some serious groceries through there if they set their mind to it.  every time I took the shuttle to the grocery store,folks brought back more stuff than they could carry. of course much of that was beer. soda, water and liquor. 
and with all the gas grills around the propertythey could sell a ton of burgers/dogs/chicken even if frozen!    I'm sure it'll come around!    RT


----------



## observe50

I agree it has potential but for one they need to sell bread and lunch meats and so on and buildings 1,2,3 need to not be for Owners or RCI and other MEMBERS............ they had NOTHING believe me I felt like I wasted a lot of money being a timeshare owner and they did NOT go out of there way they just didn't care.

I do hope for the best for the ones that own there, I do think in time when they may get a little more organized it will be a nice place but for me I have been there and once was enough there are so many timeshares to choose from.

Since you are going maybe even a few weeks might make a difference so I do look forward to your report when you get back.

My best


----------



## roadtriper

Just back from a week at the Desert Club,  the Clubhouse is complete and fully functional.  Check in was a breeze, the "Water Feature/ Fountain"  in front of the clubhouse was turned into a planter. I guess they had problems with the Fountain Permit?  and it would have delayed the opening of the clubhouse so they turned it into a planter. not sure if it will eventualy become the fountain they built???   still no Liquor License, so no Tiki Bar yet.
Prospector Joes  Deli was open   Burgers, Pizzas, Salads, wraps etc.  and they have breakfast items as well.  didn't eat there so I can't comment on the food. a bit pricey  9.99 for a burger. the Marketplace store has the basic neccesities to put together some lite meals  but a little heavy on Las Vegas trinkets. No Desert Club Logo items yet.  they did have fresh bread ($3.25 for a loaf of wheat bread)  there were some fresh Fruit and veggies in the cooler as well. I think if you were going to do much cooking during the week a trip to the grocery store is still in order.  I believe they still make a shuttle run to Von's one day a week.  we were placed in Building 17 unit 303  which is about the furthest from the front gate as you can get, But it wasn't a problem as I can use the excersise!  the rear gate was open during the day and staffed with a security Guard. the unit was very clean. and in order. the Couch was starting to show some age. when we arrived at the room there was a strong musty odor in the room. I think they had shampoo'd the carpets and shut the unit up before the carpet was totaly dry. a call to the front desk and someone was right there to deodorize the room and 10 mins later it was fine. 
there was no sign of any sales activity at the resort and the sales center showed as being renovated on the resort map.  I'm sure that Orange Lake is setting it up to their standards, and I've been told that they are going to renovate the remaining 138 units to a higher standard than Summer Bay did with the original units! so I'm sure that the models are being redone as well as the sales center.   I would guess the resort was probably at 50-60% occupancy give or take, even though one of the largest trade shows was in town that week .  the resort was very quiet.   other than the sign out front I didn't notice any difference in the level of customer service that Summer bay had. the place was spotless, all the staff were friendly and helpful.   I do think there is room for improvement, there were some minor maint. items in the unit that could have been adressed , the store could have more grocery items and such. and I think they need to advertise their existance a little better as they are kinda out of the way in the basement of the clubhouse.  the Deli could make a killing if they advertised a little better and maybe delivered Pizzas etc. to the units? Menu in the room?   anyway... the place is looking better all the time. once the Tiki Bar is open and Orange lake gets their feet under them, it's going to be awsome.   we had 3 other groups staying there for the convention as well ,and they were all impressed with the place!   all in all a great week (and I didn't loose a lot of money!) RT


----------



## andex

Well caution to the wind. I joined holiday inn vacation club. The cost was $204. The clincher for me is that I was told that my 2 timeshare would revert back to float week no RCI points in future if I did not convert into their new club. Misinformation…. perhaps? I like the OL system I live on the east coast with two young kids so Florida property’s is a huge plus for me. 
The contract will be emailed in approximately 5 days and the rest of the info down the road long after I lost the right to rescind. HA!!
A couple of points I was told… not verified.
Season 3 - 2 bedrooms had a 15% point value increased 
Season 3 – 1 Bedroom deluxe had a 10% point value increased 
Fee to book internally 49$
Motel rooms are cheaper to convert to priority and then book online saving the 49$ fee. 
And a bit of marketing: What we see on RCI give them a call often cheaper through orange lake. Or for all our travel arrangements?? 
I asked a lot of question for regular points and week owners. I got the feeling that point owners will be offered to convert… at how much? Weeks same thing or might have to buy something from developer to make it happen. That’s the feel I got from the person I talked to this time.


----------



## dwojo

andex said:


> Well caution to the wind. I joined holiday inn vacation club. The cost was $204. The clincher for me is that I was told that my 2 timeshare would revert back to float week no RCI points in future if I did not convert into their new club. Misinformation…. perhaps? I like the OL system I live on the east coast with two young kids so Florida property’s is a huge plus for me.
> The contract will be emailed in approximately 5 days and the rest of the info down the road long after I lost the right to rescind. HA!!
> A couple of points I was told… not verified.
> Season 3 - 2 bedrooms had a 15% point value increased
> Season 3 – 1 Bedroom deluxe had a 10% point value increased
> Fee to book internally 49$
> Motel rooms are cheaper to convert to priority and then book online saving the 49$ fee.
> And a bit of marketing: What we see on RCI give them a call often cheaper through orange lake. Or for all our travel arrangements??
> I asked a lot of question for regular points and week owners. I got the feeling that point owners will be offered to convert… at how much? Weeks same thing or might have to buy something from developer to make it happen. That’s the feel I got from the person I talked to this time.


The Myrtle Beach resort is nice as well.


----------



## andex

Myrtle beach does look nice for march breaker or Easter? Have you been?


----------



## dwojo

I was there last year the resort is very nice. It is at the south end of Myrtle Beach a few miles from the airport. The resort is across the street from the beach but has beachfront property with a pool and beach club. I will be going back next year. Would you fly down there or drive? If you fly the airport is small and easy to navigate in Myrtle Beach. If you live near enough to an airport in the US where Direct Air flies they are reasonably priced and usually have direct flights.


----------



## andex

Going back for second must be a pretty good resort. got my vote of confidence!


----------



## dwojo

Very nice resort. I have only been to Myrtle Beach 3 or 4 times and that was the nicest resort I have been to.


----------

